# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > آموزش: ایجاد آموزش #F

## hessam2003

سلام.
دوستان میخواستم آموزش فارسی کامل زبان جدید #F را درست کنم و در سایت در اختیار دیگران قرار بدم نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## sohil_ww

خیلی خوبه ! 
اول 1 توضیحاتی در مورد زبانش تو آموزشتون بدید عالیه !

----------


## vahid2112

سلام
عالیه
فقط هر چه سریعتر!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hessam2003

سلام.
وااااااااااای چه استقبال زیادی شده از این تاپیک.
ظاهرا این زبان قدرتمند آنچنان طرفداری در ایران ندارد!!!

----------


## khasteh

> ظاهرا این زبان قدرتمند آنچنان طرفداری در ایران ندارد!!!


سلام از اینکه این تصمیم رو گرفتی بسیار خوشحال هستم
در حال حاضر دو کتاب فارسی در بازار در مورد اف شارپ موجود هست.

در مورد این بخش نقل قول 
جا افتادن یه زبان برنامه نویسی مربوط به سرمایه گذاری جدید و درک قابلیت های جدید و البته ریسک پذیری هست . 
البته با تب سی شارپ و کاربرد فروان  و راحت آن در مسائل و برنامه ها خیلی سخت برنامه نویسان میرن به اون سمت که بخوان به زبان دیگه فکر کنن . 
چیزی که هست تا در گیر  اف شارپ نشی نمیتونی لذتش رو از سی شارپ تشخیص بدی (البته این مطلق نیست) .
 در کل  مسیر اینگونه داره میشه که تو مباحث BigData , cloud , type provider  نیم نگاه بیشتری به F#‎‎ بشه و شاید مباحث مالی زیادی که راحتی کار رو به همراه این زبان درک میکنی. 
ولی خوب قطعا تو این فروم کسایی هستند که مشتاقند برای این زبان هرچند اگه تاپیک نزنن و تو مباحث شرکت نکنند.

----------


## esibarnamenevis

اگه بشه که خوب میشه



> ظاهرا این زبان قدرتمند آنچنان طرفداری در ایران ندارد!!!


هر زبانی اولش اینجوریه کم کم جا میوفته

----------


## Masoud_Pakdel

آموزش مقدماتی این زبان در حال حاضر به صورت رایگان تهیه شده (لینک)

----------

